# "Senden an" -> eMail Empfänger geht nicht richtig mit Outlook 2003



## TypischerStudent (28. April 2006)

Moinsen!

Also, der Befehl "senden an" - eMail Empfänger geht mit meinem Outlook 2003 nicht mehr richtig. Er öffnet mir zwar ein eMail Fenster, ich kann hier jedoch nicht senden. Ich kann zwar auf senden drücken, aber die eMail geht nicht raus. Er macht hier gar nichts. Weiß da jemand rat?

Habe die Einstellungen in den Internet-Einstellungen bereits überprüft und zurückgesetzt. 

Help?:suspekt:


----------



## metalgear (28. April 2006)

Hallo 

ist Outlook 2003 denn richtig konfiguriert - also alle Mailkonten korrekt eingerichtet?


----------

